# the number one reason to breed your dog is



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*10. You like the idea of having a house overrun by dogs you were unable to sell. 

9. You'd rather spend all your money on dog bills than buy that new faux fur coat/build the new house addition/get that new car/buy a boat, etc. 

8. You get to spend all your spare time at the vet's office. 

7. Making enemies with the neighbors is a big priority on your list of things to do. 

6. You never wanted a yard with grass anyway--mud is so much more stylish. 

5. Staying up all night bottle-feeding sick/orphaned/bitch-rejected puppies is your idea of a good time. 

4. You savor the idea of having to explain to the kids why Fifi didn't come home after that one-way trip to the veterinarian during labor complications. 

3. It will be fun watching the kids' expressions when you tell them that all the puppies they were so enthusiastically looking forward to having, died. 

2. Chewed-up furniture, peed-on rugs, and fur everywhere is THE new "look" in home fashion. 

And the number one reason to breed your dog is...... 

1. Adding to the huge number of genetically inferior/homeless/euthanized dogs is something you've always wanted to do. * :wave:


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I am confused :? 
This is the breeder's forum, so shouldn't we be discussing breeding. I totally get that uneducated and inexperienced breeders are bad, and I even agree. However, if we are posting in this section we are already breeders who have made the educated decision... Perhaps we can start posting productive informative posts as opposed to negative posts that have no informational value.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

take no offense I thought it was funny but true. Sorry, I personally don't assist with breeding. However, I wll assist those who have already done so *if there is a problem*


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think it's negative, and I think it's cute!

I'm not a breeder and won't be, but I enjoy reading here. I'm sure not everyone that is signed up is decided on breeding.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I hardly think that it is cute...

The breeder's forum isn't a place to talk about how negative it is to breed your dogs. I am also against most people breeding animals... but this is unnecessary.


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

So the last few aren't "cute" but she wasn't bashing anyone. She simply posted a list of things for people to consider. 

If people can't get a balanced view of things, why does this forum exist? They are places open for discussion and ideas.

If you're against most people breeding their dogs, I'm sure you don't want potential breeders to come here and see only a positive side of things.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Linariel said:


> So the last few aren't "cute" but she wasn't bashing anyone. She simply posted a list of things for people to consider.
> 
> If people can't get a balanced view of things, why does this forum exist? They are places open for discussion and ideas.
> 
> If you're against most people breeding their dogs, I'm sure you don't want potential breeders to come here and see only a positive side of things.


Not everyone is allowed in here. Those that are have been on the forum for some time and are active members so for the most part they already know about breeding and the responsibilities of it. They are here to discuss breeding, not hear about how they're wrong for doing it. 

I'm not for bad breeding either, but it's better to politely educate than to scare someone off and have them unknowingly breed irresponsibly and loose their dog or have puppies in puppymills, etc. 

I don't think it's cute. It has points that are meant to be cute, but then mixes in really cruel things that's just meant to be nasty, not funny. Especially the bit about how fun it will be to tell your kids that the puppies died. :roll:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

> 3. It will be fun watching the kids' expressions when you tell them that all the puppies they were so enthusiastically looking forward to having, died.


I am actually quite offended by this. Even the best of breeders can still lose puppies... and bringing children into the picture is really sick (in my opinion). I agree with Watermonkey... this forum was created to discuss breeding... not "sick humor" anti-breedings lists.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

This was not to offend anyone It is facts done ine a sick but humorous way. I just thought I would pass it on. Some of you take things too seriously and those of you that know me I have been around here for quite awhile. I am not against breeding just against those breeding for the wrong reasons. *I am not perfect I made many mistakes until I was educated on the breed now i own upto my mistakes and do what i can *to let people know the true reasons for breeding, making a purchase and showing. Some people just don't want to hear truth or facts however if i can make one difference its a bonus. this breed is beautiful and i am sure you would also want to preserve it.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

> A forum for breeders and discussion about breeding. NB This forum is not for anti-breeding discussion but for breeders to share there knowledge.


Here is what is under the BREEDERS section!

I don't think this is sharing knowledge- this seems like anti-breeding to me. Maybe this belongs in chat, but not here!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Just a quick note :wink: , this forum used to be open only for people breeding or intending to breed to prevent arguements. It was decided to have it open for all members with 100 posts or more. So remember to keep your cool when discussing matters like this.  

I don't think the list is funny but it does point out some very crucial reasons why any ol person shouldn't breed their chihuahua.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sorry if I got a bit heated.  It's just kind of upsetting to see such things displayed as if they are funny. I've seen firsthand loosing puppies, loosing mothers, etc. It's not funny at all and these things happen to all breeders, even the best ones. It's just such a very very sad thing to loose any chi, I can't begin to laugh about it. 

I say by all means try to educate, Janiesbabies, that was my original point. Most people would be turned off by this list and not try to learn for fear of further scorn and rudeness, rather than ask the questions and take the time to really study and understand the risks and responsibilities of breeding to make an informed decision. :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I didn't think it was too heated yet :wink: but discussions like this can sometimes _turn_ heated, so I just wanted to drop in and remind everyone to stay calm.  

*"*I say by all means try to educate, Janiesbabies, that was my original point. Most people would be turned off by this list and not try to learn for fear of further scorn and rudeness, rather than ask the questions and take the time to really study and understand the risks and responsibilities of breeding to make an informed decision.*"*

I agree.


----------

